# Probiotics Choices?



## dailyissue (Jul 27, 2011)

32 year old IBS-C and chronic gastritis sufferer. Well so far I have tried the Walgreen's version of Align for 3 weeks (no major change) and now I am trying the Ultimate Flora 50 billion pro-biotic for 3 weeks (no major changes again). Still pencil stools and daily upset stomach Just wondering has anyone had MAJOR success on these pills for IBS-C and which ones? Thanks


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I have actually worse D if I take any probiotic.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

i am trying kefir now...1 tablespoon has 5 billion of good bacteria. i started with 1 tablespoon in the morning and one at night and will work my way up ...kefir is fermented milk apparently very little or no lactose. is not sold everywhere but can be found in the dairy section of many grocery or health food stores.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Daily Issue... it may take longer than three weeks for some people to see improvement. Change the type of bacteria In the probiotic.. not just a different brand name. Nor is the amount of bacteria as important as changing the _type_ of bacteria when you are trying another probiotic since the 1st one you tried isn't working. In other words read the label to see which bacteria is contained in that particular probiotic and make sure the 2nd one you try is different than the 1st one.Korga


> I have actually worse D if I take any probiotic.


That can happen to many people.. Perhaps there IS no bacterial inbalance in your system and your symptoms are being triggered by something else.


----------



## dailyissue (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks BQ I am now trying Align it seems to give good results for most people. We shall see!!!


----------



## clfergus (Jan 16, 2012)

dailyissue said:


> Thanks BQ I am now trying Align it seems to give good results for most people. We shall see!!!


I have what my GP and GI are calling a combo of stress induced IBS and possibly intestinal flora issues from 3 rounds of back to back antibiotics in a 30 day period. My GI said to uses probiotics so I have tried Cultrelle, the walgreens align version. Right now I am using Probiotic Pearls brand in conjuntion with two glasses of Lifeway Kefir probiotic drink.Along with forcing myself to realize the pain I am having might be induced by myself...the Kefir and Probiotic pearls combo seemed to reduce my pain in half from day 1. Three days later and my pain is much better. For me, I think my flora is off but I would give the the Enzmatic Prob pearls high potency version.As for the Kefir...I actually like the smoothie Lifeway drink. Its interesting how many of my dads older friends drink Kefir. I found my in the nature section at Kroger.


----------



## MaryAnn51 (Apr 3, 2010)

dailyissue said:


> 32 year old IBS-C and chronic gastritis sufferer. Well so far I have tried the Walgreen's version of Align for 3 weeks (no major change) and now I am trying the Ultimate Flora 50 billion pro-biotic for 3 weeks (no major changes again). Still pencil stools and daily upset stomach Just wondering has anyone had MAJOR success on these pills for IBS-C and which ones? Thanks


Hi - I have had IBS since my 20's and I am now early 50's. I was recently diagnosed with bacterial overgrowth - tested negative for celiac through bloodwork and endoscopy. Seeing a nutritionist in my gastro's office. I have started VSL#3 probiotic - 2 daily...(have tried others and non-helped)....I cut down on my sugar intake by about 90% and cut out refined carbs for now and no alcohol. I feel SO MUCH BETTER!!!!!! No bloating - no gas (and it was horrendous) - no stomach aches after eating...Honestly, I cannot believe it. The VSL#3 probiotic must be refrigerated and its sold behind the pharmacy counter. Its not cheap but then again, neither is Align. I will continue with the nutritionist and modify my diet accordingly. I have a feeling it will end up being high protein, low carbs and NO SUGAR!!! Sad - I miss it so much, but I am sure once I feel better I will be able to have a small treat now and then. I am sick and tired of feeling awful and I have a strong feeling that we are what we eat and making some changes will help me and probably would help many others too - this will be a life long change but I am willing to continue with this if it makes me feel this much better.MaryAnn


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

dailyissue said:


> 32 year old IBS-C and chronic gastritis sufferer. Well so far I have tried the Walgreen's version of Align for 3 weeks (no major change) and now I am trying the Ultimate Flora 50 billion pro-biotic for 3 weeks (no major changes again). Still pencil stools and daily upset stomach Just wondering has anyone had MAJOR success on these pills for IBS-C and which ones? Thanks


Since I'm currently battling another recurrence of SIBO I'll probably be going on probiotics soon (when I'm done with the antibiotics). I've used both Align and another brand I got at the health food store and didn't have improvement from either one (the Align in particular didn't do a thing for me), but I don't like the idea of coming off abs and not replnishing my good flora in some way. I'll probably be trying Custom Probiotics, Adult CP-1 this time around, so will let you know how it goes. (Oh, I have SIBO though, not IBS-C).


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

MaryAnn51 said:


> Hi - I have had IBS since my 20's and I am now early 50's. I was recently diagnosed with bacterial overgrowth - tested negative for celiac through bloodwork and endoscopy. Seeing a nutritionist in my gastro's office. I have started VSL#3 probiotic - 2 daily...(have tried others and non-helped)....I cut down on my sugar intake by about 90% and cut out refined carbs for now and no alcohol. I feel SO MUCH BETTER!!!!!! No bloating - no gas (and it was horrendous) - no stomach aches after eating...Honestly, I cannot believe it. The VSL#3 probiotic must be refrigerated and its sold behind the pharmacy counter. Its not cheap but then again, neither is Align. I will continue with the nutritionist and modify my diet accordingly. I have a feeling it will end up being high protein, low carbs and NO SUGAR!!! Sad - I miss it so much, but I am sure once I feel better I will be able to have a small treat now and then. I am sick and tired of feeling awful and I have a strong feeling that we are what we eat and making some changes will help me and probably would help many others too - this will be a life long change but I am willing to continue with this if it makes me feel this much better.MaryAnn


You're doing the right thing for SIBO, in terms of diet. I've been gluten-free for 6 months, which helped a lot initially. Still need to further cut down carbs and sugar, but I'm slowly getting there. My body hates carbs!


----------



## Docy'sMom (Feb 25, 2012)

The first thing that my son has found that helps (IBS-A) is Essential Fromulas Dr Ohhira's Probiotics Professional Formula. Health food stores carry this, but much cheaper online.


----------



## dc2b18b (Feb 27, 2012)

Docy said:


> The first thing that my son has found that helps (IBS-A) is Essential Fromulas Dr Ohhira's Probiotics Professional Formula. Health food stores carry this, but much cheaper online.


This stuff has been a godsend for me.


----------



## Pacemaker (Mar 1, 2012)

dailyissue said:


> 32 year old IBS-C and chronic gastritis sufferer. Well so far I have tried the Walgreen's version of Align for 3 weeks (no major change) and now I am trying the Ultimate Flora 50 billion pro-biotic for 3 weeks (no major changes again). Still pencil stools and daily upset stomach Just wondering has anyone had MAJOR success on these pills for IBS-C and which ones? Thanks


Schiff Digestive Advantage Intensive Bowel Support worked for me. Takes a few weeks to start controlling bowel movements but you will feel more control in days. After 6 months you start getting really really regular. After a year you can skip a day now and then and feel confident away from the throne. Costs about $7.00 for a 30 day supply at Walmart if you can find it. Sells out quickly. Target usually keeps a better supply in stock.


----------



## Keep_it_Rel (Feb 18, 2016)

maitland said:


> i am trying kefir now...1 tablespoon has 5 billion of good bacteria. i started with 1 tablespoon in the morning and one at night and will work my way up ...kefir is fermented milk apparently very little or no lactose. is not sold everywhere but can be found in the dairy section of many grocery or health food stores.


https://giftsofnatureuk.com - various types here


----------

